# Did you fail any subject at school?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

If so which one?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, it was always maths I ended up failing. I actually think it's an interesting subject now, but the way it's taught in school is often tedious.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes, plenty. It was different from year to year. I skipped school a lot because of my anxiety, which made me fail classes all the time. And i didn't have parents who motivated me to study. But by my final graduation, i had an F in math, p.e, social studies, religion, history.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Only pre-calculus 11.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

My grades on most subjects were good at first then went downhill


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Chemistry. My parents apparently had to beg the headteacher not to have me repeat the year, said I'd never ever have any use of it in my life. They succeed 'coz I did well in every other subject. Thought that was the end of it... until I picked it as my major at Uni.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

In school just maths, got a D the first time. I had a really bad teacher for four years (the highlight was when she at least once spent an entire lesson talking about how gay people were unnatural and disgusting, and it 'was less weird for women to be lesbians than for men to be homosexual because women were naturally touchy feely.' Honestly **** that *****.) and I genuinely learnt more at sixth form in the three months before I retook the exam than I did in highschool.

I also failed one module at uni.

*edit:* Oh a D grade isn't technically failing but it's considered as such by basically everyone lol so not sure why they say it's a passing grade. Actually if I remember correctly they used to tier maths exams into three (they changed this the year after I left,) I did intermediate where the highest grade you could get was a B but got a D anyway, but in foundation the highest grade you could get is a D which made that essentially pointless to bother taking since if you went to any sixth form and later most universities, they'd make you retake it anyway to get a C or higher grade + most employers would frown on that. Probably why they changed that.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I got a C- in a weird class called Quest. That's the lowest grade I got...and that because I didn't raise my hand enough, and then when the teacher complained and I started raising my hand, she never called on me. To this day I don't even know what that class was about.

I sucked at math subjects (pretty sure I have dyscalculia) but somehow managed to fudge my way through and not fail, then forgot everything I supposedly learned. :/


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Fortunately, I never failed at any subject as such. However, I left school at the age of 16 after my GCSE's. I just couldn't face dealing with my fellow peers any more. The accusations, insults, snubs and jokes drove me to cracking point during my final year and I 'jumped ship' at the first possible opportunity.

I was never good at French. I absolutely loathed the subject and especially my teacher - who used to shout at me...in French. :roll How I got out of there with a 'C' grade, to this day, I simply don't know. Today, more than 15 years on after that exam, I can barely string together a basic sentence in French. I've forgotten most of what I _think_ I learned and I've never once had to use it in any capacity during my adult life.

I was never particularly good at Maths either, so I was quite pleasantly surprised that I managed to somehow scrape a 'C' grade in that also. Today, again more than 15 years after that exam, I find I don't have to use my brain. I can just grab a calculator and not be told off for doing so...


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

No. 

I got 35% on one of our math exams. I didn't study much before that exam. I had to study hard after that and got high points on last two exams so their mean wasn't low. It was the closest I've came to failing.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

I've failed my mother language but for French and English i had straight A's .


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> I got a C- in a weird class called Quest. That's the lowest grade I got...and that because I didn't raise my hand enough, and then when the teacher complained and I started raising my hand, she never called on me. To this day I don't even know what that class was about.
> 
> I sucked at math subjects (pretty sure I have dyscalculia) but somehow managed to fudge my way through and not fail, then forgot everything I supposedly learned. :/


Thats like my sports lol. I was too shy to say a word to anyone else, while theyre all shouting away at each other. Resulting in an E of course.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No but I got a D in auto shop. I hate cars.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I should've failed most of my classes in 8th grade. Surprisingly, my report card was straight D's. There had to have been A LOT of curving shenanigans or something because I did nothing that year. I was certain I was going to be held back a year. 

I think I failed (or came close to failing) Human Anatomy during my senior year of high school. It was a "useless" class because I already had my required science and elective credits.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> I got a C- in a weird class called *Quest*. That's the lowest grade I got...and that because I didn't raise my hand enough, and then when the teacher complained and I started raising my hand, she never called on me. To this day I don't even know what that class was about.
> 
> I sucked at math subjects (pretty sure I have dyscalculia) but somehow managed to fudge my way through and not fail, then forgot everything I supposedly learned. :/


That sounds cooler than it probably is lol.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I haven't failed any subject in school.

I've failed every subject at life though.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I failed Spanish twice in highschool but that was because I just didn't care and would go to sleep in class because of how bored I was. I almost failed math a few times but I never did thank god. Since like 7th grade I have never really liked school or tried hard, mostly because of a lack of motivation. Ironically though when I was in elementary school I did awesome and really enjoyed school.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Cronos said:


> I should've failed most of my classes in 8th grade. Surprisingly, my report card was straight D's. There had to have been A LOT of curving shenanigans or something because I did nothing that year. I was certain I was going to be held back a year.
> 
> I think I failed (or came close to failing) Human Anatomy during my senior year of high school. It was a "useless" class because I already had my required science and elective credits.


Human anatomy was one of my favorite classes in highschool! I find the human body and biology extremely interesting though xD


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Dissipated said:


> I've failed my mother language but for French and English i had straight A's .


You failed Belgish?!


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Hah Belgish , that made me smile , i don't know why but i've never liked the dutch language.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Dissipated said:


> Hah Belgish , that made me smile , i don't know why but i've never liked the dutch language.


Then my mission is accomplished! :banana


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I may have failed one course I high school, I can't recall what though.

What I know I failed was the Music Theory portion of the Recording & Live Sound course I took way back. It just makes everything music related more confusing to me for some reason rather than clarifying things


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep, one of the math courses.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Speech. Ms. Fleshman, a drunk, made sure to tell the class that I failed in a very scolding yet theatrical way. My skin was on fire I was so red. Everyone staring.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I failed ceramics. Teacher hated me. I tried really hard, but she would always use my work as an example of what not to do. Nothing I did was good enough. Eventually, I just started cutting class.


----------



## GenreSpooky (Jun 2, 2016)

I've never studied or revised for a test, retaining information was so hard for me. I was 15 and had the maturity of someone half my age, I disliked being in class, being looked at put me on edge. Just the thought of going into school haunted me. I became severely anxious and started skiving off. It wasn't until the law came into the equation and I was forced into it, but in class I would stay almost completely silent and spend my days looking at the clock. The obvious outcome resulting in lots of D's and U's, however I retook some of these and accomplished B's and C's. Not bad considering how tense things got for me.

Six years on, I still feel deeply ashamed of not putting the maximum effort in. If I wasn't so anxious and interacted with other students seamlessly as NT's do, I probably would've gotten straight A's. :sigh


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I failed genetics before I ever got anywhere close to a school.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Anatomy in high school. Did really great in biology which was the prerequisite though. Only thing I retained from anatomy was a little bit of how to skin a cat. Since I'm not a trapper and have never gone hunting(despite considering it) I don't see that as being very useful. I missed a lot of days in high school pretending to be sick. My teacher actually called my mom because she thought I was missing because I was squeamish about the cat dissecting. I actually missed because of all of the bullying. The dissection parts of the class were actually somewhat interesting. The memorizing all sorts of anatomy terms and body parts was what doomed me.

I started out college really great with mostly A's and some B's. Later on my bad habit of not getting homework done caught up with me. I ended up having to drop a bunch of classes once they reached the point of no return and focus on the ones I wasn't already doomed in.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I was always good or reasonably good at most subjects, IIRC I even got a grade 2 for physics (in Scottish Standard Grade exams which don't exist any more). It contains a fair amount of maths, but I always struggled with actual maths. Had to have extra tuition in it at secondary school, and I only got a 3. Possibly it was partly due to bad teaching (my school had few really dire teachers, but some definitely lacklustre ones). That was the maximum you could get at general level, I didn't get to do credit level maths. In Scotland, most subjects had three tiers: credit, general, and foundation. Think I was pretty awful at home economics as well, but that wasn't very important and at my school not a national exam subject. The same with music, I didn't do Standard Grades in that


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't come anywhere close to failing anything before college. I think I got 1 C my senior year of high school and that's as close as I got. In college I failed a bunch of courses because I just stopped going to them...looking back, that was quite a large waste of money!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

As smart as I was, I had a really rough time with Algebra in 8th grade (my mom's mental health went downhill FAST that year). I ended up taking it again my freshman year - a mistake because I knew everything.

I also had trouble (to this day, I still can't figure them out) geometric proofs.

Then, college physics for engineers. 25% of the class got Ds during the "tough quarter". We had two blizzards and missed the easy classes during that quarter, too.

No - I have never failed any classes. I should have had better grades even though I was an honor roll student.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

No, I got a bad grade at Maths A level though, because I stopped doing homework and listening in the second year so my first year (B) had to count for my whole year as I got basically nothing for the second year. Teacher was **** and I got bored.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes, I failed a lot of courses in high school and college. I'm suffering from depression from my failed classes among other things. I have suffered so long with a deformed face that began five years ago. I can't cope with the stresses of life. I can't take antidepressants because of my deformity. I had a therapist who couldn't understand this after so long talking with her. I'm famous yet I have no real friends and I can't ****ing stand my life.

I read some of your guys's replies but I can't possibly sit here and read them all and care. This is wrong.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I failed P.E miserably. Probably some others too, I can't remember.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I accidentally missed one of my final exams last semester and got an F ;].It was a 'transfer university credit' though so it had no effect on my GPA.First time for everything.The professor was annoying as f^ck in that class too!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I got a D in Maths because the teacher couldn't control the class and I wasn't good at Maths anyway. And I remember struggling to make a pot in Art & Design so the teacher did it for me and I got a C in the subject.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The chool system faile to educate me properly.
But i did graduate with honors at the school of hard knocks. And got a few ribbons at knucklehead high.

Seriously though, i envy people who got a good education. I never had the chance to due to unfortunate events i won't mention here.


----------



## lots (Jul 23, 2016)

I failed remedial algebra 3 times in college, passed 4th time by cheating 
Hated match I couldn't remember any formulas lol.
And i wanted to do Computer Science as major haha


----------



## the misanthrope (Aug 15, 2016)

I was put in special education because I was anti-social, so I passed all my major subjects. I always failed Physical Education because I could not play on a team without having anxiety attacks, and the kids in P.E would bully me. I could not bare to get undressed in the locker room with them, partly because I am shy, and partly because one becomes extremely vulnerable in the locker room. One of my fellow outcasts had his clothes stolen from his locker and shoved in a toilet full of excrement, he had to spend the rest of the day in his gym clothes.
I would frequently ditch that class out of fear.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I failed 10th grade maths, lol. Back then my anxiety was quite debilitating. As a result, I paid basically no attention in class and did veeery little work for the entire year, lol. Maths has always been my weakest subject. I somehow (barely) passed year 11 maths, though, despite my anxiety being similarly severe and accordingly paying next to no attention and not even really doing the bare minimum in coursework. I think I got like 58% on the mid year exam. Other than maths, I don't believe I've failed any other classes. I remember in year 10, I did a subject that was called studio arts or something of the like. I literally did nothing throughout the entire semester of doing the class, and got like 90% on the exam. ****'s ****ed man, lol. I think my teacher was rather salty about that because it meant that I automatically passed the subject with no effort whatsoever.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No, but I got a D in a Marketing class in college because I didn't show up to most of the classes due to anxiety. If I had gone, I would've done fine. I think the professor didn't fail me because he felt sorry for me and I didn't do that badly on my final exam.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I failed Geometry in 9th grade, both semesters so I had to go to summer school to get credit. It was the most frustrating and harshest wake up calls from transitioning to high school, because choosing it I assumed it couldn't be any harder than all the Pre-Ap classes I had take in middle school. I'm sure my average could never even go above a 70 (50-60 at worst) for every assignment in that class. I even remember it literally got to a point I turned in a blank test because I found it that difficult and had already given up that much. My math classes have been all the more difficult with no one who can really help me out at home about it, too.

I also decided to get into my first AP class last year and squeezed by with mere 70s both semesters, the lowest we're allowed to pass with...so it seems I still hadn't learned my lesson since 9th grade still trying to get into the more advanced courses even though I'm clearly not meant for them. It's just a shame because I tend to find most regular courses too easy too, nor do I often like the people that I end up in a class with in them either. From my experience I've seen there's usually more loud and disruptive kids in them.


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

Never failed anything but I got 50 in second semester accounting at first year in uni. It was a compulsory subject, so I took this to mean 'we don't want you coming back next year, either to repeat or to do more subjects'...


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I got a D grade in GCSE German. It's not a fail but it may as well have been - I can remember the alphabet, numbers and a handful of sentences.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,it was a course called "Life"


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Sex education. Still will not pass now, despite years of rigorous research.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

American Government. I hated how it relied so much on memorization rather than application. If anything, I learned more in my home economics class because we learned how to spend on basic necessities, education, etc. on a budget that the teacher assigned. I learned more through being put in hypothetical situations rather than given terms, names, and dates and having to remember those.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Math, physics, chemistry, biology, computer science, and french. I probably failed other stuff, too, but I don't remember now. It's been a long time since I dropped out of high school.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I failed everything to do with school it hard to pass when you have more days off then going


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pretty much failed all my subjects. Man, I hated it at that school.


----------



## Alessandra Johnson (Aug 7, 2015)

I failed; maths twice, dual science, and French hardly went to school last two years 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I got my Fs in Grade 8 Biology and college accounting.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

nope. I was always the try hard student.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not in high school. I failed music theory at post secondary before I dropped out though


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Accounting

**** Accounting


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I got a 5 in the old Standard Grade for French as a secondary languge, I simply didn't have a clue what was going on.
When I was fianlly dignosed with dyslxia when I was 28, it explained a lot and I certainly felt better about that 5 in French.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

in high school, nope, I was an all A's for nothing.

in college, failed chem until I gave up because I couldn't get along with certain lab partners when even I had A's in both semesters in high school chem, bio, adv bio, physics, etc. 
same with physics, where I had to retake until I could work with "easier" people.
barely got through computer lab classes sometimes due to interpersonal conflicts. professor intervened and changed me to another lab group, humiliating but it worked.

having SA sucks.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Math... I suck at math!


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Craft, design and tehcnology, all that making stuff like circuit boards and ****ing around with computers, metal work and **** etc - I was pathetic at it. Even managed to **** up my mates electronic golf buggey he made for his final exam by taking a drive round on it


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sure did! Too many to count. I started failing classes in middle school, I was surprised they let me move on because I don't think I passed one class in my last year of middle school. I was terribly depressed and skipped all my classes as much as I could manage. That wasn't the last of it though, I failed quite a few classes after that.

I have always struggled with academia, not usually with the subject matter. It was always an issue with anxiety and motivation with me. My most reviled course was english though, general writing courses seem like they exclusively grade you not on substance, but who's the best at bull****ting. I much prefer science or math where bull**** is not really tolerated for the most part. I finally wisened up and in my second writing course, I wrote paper after paper of complete bull**** (I just made **** up and ignored huge evidence that showed my papers were garbage) and was astounded that they gave me As every time. Disgusting.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Anything math related have always been my worst subject, despite the fact that it is in my stereotype and genetics to be good in math. 

Writing, critical thinking and creativity related subjects, I'm usually better. Which again is in complete opposition to my stereotype and genetics. :lol


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I've failed a couple of mock exams which meant that I had to drop some classes, but I didn't fail any of my main exams in high school.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Lost count. I was an absolute dumbass. Didn't really get held back but I had to make up a lot of my high school courses.

Just wasn't as passionate as I would've been now. Was too focused on my social life, despite it being a pretty reclusive one.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I failed every class one semester because I was suddenly done with that school. Later I also failed a Greek philosophy class because I withdrew too late, but I think I got some sort of fail forgiveness there when it came to my GPA.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I failed my english oral exam


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I didn't start failing classes until I got into university, but I started doing poorly in math once I hit 10th grade (barely scraping by with C's). I failed my statistics course my first semester of university, though to be fair, the course was 80% juniors and I hadn't taken any math-related subject two years prior.

My current university GPA sucks because of my poor performance in mathematics.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All of them


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh, I already voted on this? Not sure when. :lol I failed math in college, made it up, and passed.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Math, physics, chemistry. Ended up with an ing. title eventually. Still don't understand they handed me the paper. Have dreams till this day that I've got my degree but it'll only be valid when I finish some exams from high school!


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I got a B- in math once. So technically no. But in the eyes of my parents, yes. A B- was as close as I came to getting a C (happened to me a few times, for math and P.E.) and it was too close for comfort.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Had to take Algebra twice in community college.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Math. Not all Asian are good at math.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i failed everything.


----------



## sugarsnappea (May 23, 2017)

I never did until my final year of high school. I hated my English teacher, much like everyone else in the class. Failed an English exam. If you mean failed a whole subject for a semester/ year, I didn't during high school. I have at uni though and that's when I gave up on it/ couldn't handle it anymore. It was education related


----------



## sugarsnappea (May 23, 2017)

Twilightforce said:


> Math. Not all Asian are good at math.


Haha, feels. It was weird, I hated maths and then in my final year it was my best subject. Now I'm in uni and I hate maths again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah...Ok maybeeee


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

In the UK we have GCSEs (16+), then AS levels (17+) then A levels (18+) then university. I failed my French AS level spectacularly badly!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. I mean, I failed a bunch of classes due to absence, but not due to poor grades. 

I could definitely picture myself being a bit laxed in History class, though. I don't think white-washed, Americanized history is worth paying attention to anyway - as if history wasn't boring enough.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah as I said in my earlier post I got a D in maths in highschool, had to retake it for sixth form a few months later, and got a C. Maths teacher in school was awful. I remember at one point she said something like 'people who are in lower sets for maths are usually bad at science.'

But I was technically in top set science (we had two top sets, but I feel like the other one was technically top set, and we were like marginally worse second set. People used to argue over that a lot. But most of the other set were gifted and talented students, so I reckon they were slightly better.)

So I was sitting there then thinking like 'no *****, you're just _that _ bad a teacher.' But I think I would have been average in the subject if I had a better teacher, based even on just a few months of decent maths teaching in sixth form :/ tbf the teacher we had for physics modules in science was also bad (we had two teachers, and I think two final exams because it counted as two GCSEs) he didn't really teach just sat there doing crosswords. At one point someone I know started a petition to get him fired, and also everyone failed that one exam really badly in the mock exams so they had to look into it or something but he continued teaching.

I also failed one module at uni (animation,) and got a D in A level art & design but that isn't a fail at that level. I was never good at art in school/college, (I got a C in GCSE,) but I kept pursuing it academically anyway because I'm crazy.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

No, but here are my lowest grades:

Chemistry: B-
Operating Systems: C


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I absence failed martial arts & had to take it again. I was having issues with my thyroid treatment that semester. Apparently three absences warranted failure and although I did a make up assignment the instructor didn't seem to recieve it & then retired. :/

Also, I passed but didn't do great in statistics & astronomy


----------

